# problème graveur macbook pro matshita UJ-85J



## Kay54 (11 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Comme indiqué dans l'intitulé, j'ai un problème de graveur...
Il ne veut plus graver de CD/DVD/DVD-DL... Rien à faire, que cela soit avec Toast ou l'application interne de gravure ou alors n'importe quels freewares.

Voici les informations concernant le graveur...

MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-85J :

  Révision du programme interne :    FAV1
  Interconnexion :    ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :    Oui (lecteur livré par Apple)
  Cache :    2048 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :    Oui
  CD gravables :    -R, -RW
  DVD gravables :    -R, -RW, +R, +R DL, +RW
  Stratégies décriture :    CD-TAO, CD-SAO, DVD-DAO
  Données :    Insérez un support et actualisez laffichage pour connaître les vitesses de   gravure disponibles.

J'ai regarder pas mal de forum et je ne trouve pas tellement de solution.
Certains disent qu'il s'agit d'un problème du firmware du lecteur Superdrive, je ne sais pas trop. Je ne sais pas depuis quand il ne grave plus car cela fait un bout de temps que je ne l'ai pas utilisé car je stocke tout sur mes disque externes et mon deuxième ordi faisant office de serveur. Je pense que cela vient de mon passage de Tiger à Léopard, et d'une mise à jour de celui-ci.

Donc j'aurai voulu savoir s'il y avait une solution pour que je puisse regraver... Flashage du firmware, Mise à jour du Firmware... Peut-être renvoi chez Apple, mais là cela me bloque dans mon boulot...

Merci d'avance...


----------



## C@cTuS (11 Avril 2008)

la migration de tiger vers leopard a laissé quelques problemes derriere elle ( mise en veille , ect.. ) , ca peu etre du à ca. tu devrais mettre tes données sur un stockage externe, et faire une restauration avec tiger pour voir ce que ca donne. Si vraiment ca veut plus graver , rien ne se lance, tu devras surement l envoyer chez un centre de reparation agréé apple.  En tout cas , j ai cherché et n ai rien trouvé concernant un nouveau firmware u quoi que ce soit


----------



## tedeka (14 Mai 2008)

Kay54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme indiqué dans l'intitulé, j'ai un problème de graveur...
> Il ne veut plus graver de CD/DVD/DVD-DL... Rien à faire, que cela soit avec Toast ou l'application interne de gravure ou alors n'importe quels freewares.
> ...



Même problème avec l'UJ-85J.

Et je serais bien incapable aussi de dire depuis quand. Je m'en suis rendu compte ce matin.

C'est rageant, mon Macbook Pro n'est plus sous garantie depuis peu 

Tu as pu trouver une solution ?

Je suis persuadé que c'est un problème de firmware...

Quelqu'un a une idée de ce que je pourrais tenter ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

faut dire aussi qu'apple nous a bien gate avec des superdrive bien merd*ques depuis 1 an

des problemes d'incompatibilite, de fiabilite et des superdrives indezonables


----------



## flotow (14 Mai 2008)

les 85J sont dezonables 
si ca fait peu de temps que tu es hors garantie, appelle Apple, il feront surement quelque chose pour toi (n° special > SAV)
apres, oui, les 85J sont pas les meilleurs graveurs  mais ca tend a changer (des NEC, Sony dans les MacPro (a la place des Pionneer (qui etait quand meme bien)) mais aussi des nouveau graveurs dans les portable (surtout macbook pro)
voila 

P.S/ regarde ce que te dit la console quand tu essayes de graver
erreur? juste pas d'action?


----------



## Djoss76 (7 Janvier 2009)

bonsoir,

Est' il possible que le graveur ne veule pas graver les Dvd -R; car j'ai des problèmes avec Toast ...
Impossible de faire la gravure ... Le programme reste figé.
- Tous ce passe bien, sauf à l'opération de gravure ou il plante  (graveur Matshita) sur nouveau MacBook Pro 2,4Gb .

Merci de me dire quoi


----------



## powerplouf (10 Mars 2009)

J'ai le même problème.
Que ce soit avec Toast 8 (Sense Code = 0x03 et Sense Code = 0x73 et 0x03) ou Itunes (le préph n'a pas pu calibrer le niveau de puissance.)

Je confirme que c'est plus un problème de comptabilité entre Leopard et ce graveur matshida dvd-r Uj 85J de brin.
Car j'ai testé avec un graveur externe (+ Toast 8) et pas de problème. Même en Double couche !!

Il faudrait qu'Apple se bouge pour nous propose (nous possesseur de truc qu'on peut appeler graveur de DVD) une MAJ du Firmware. Car l'intérêt d'un MacBookPro, c'est d'être mobile et ne pas avoir tout un attirails de périph externes.

Apple me décoit.

Que faire ?


----------



## scoodyflo (15 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous , quelqu'un a du nouveau là-dessus, car je suis également touché depuis le passage de la 10.5.6 en 10.5.7 ! 

La gravure système ou depuis Toast ne fonctionne plus... j'en ai besoin de temps en temps pour différent service au boulot et là ... c'est la galère... 




Modèle :	HL-DT-ST DVDRW GWA4080MA
  Révision :	AE39
  Numéro de série :	K016CDG3611
  Disque amovible :	Non
  Protocole :	ATAPI
  Numéro de lunité :	0
  Type de socket :	Interne
  Scrutation de faible puissance :	Oui
  Éteindre :	Oui


----------



## wimbo (21 Juillet 2009)

alors je remarque je ne suis pas seul
c'est déjà ca 

l'étape SAV est elle obligatoire car pour moi, elle est pour le moment inpensable, pourtant je me rappelle avoir pu graver des dvds avec ce macbookpro unibody !

mais même erreur que tout le monde

quelqu'un aurait des infos ?

d'avance merci


----------



## scoodyflo (21 Juillet 2009)

Sommes-nous des cas isolés ? 

Ce qui m'embête dans cette affaire c'est que la gravure sous 10.5.6 fonctionnait tip top et depuis le passage en 10.5.7  PLUS RIEN ... 

il y a différents post sur internet relatent de ce problème, mais pas de précisons supplémentaires 
:mouais:


----------



## Final Cat (12 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai le même genre de problème avec un MacBook Pro tout neuf doté d'un system 10.6.2  et d'un graveur Matshita UJ-868. Je peux graver les CD et les DVD+R, mais la machine plante systématiquement lorsque j'essaye de lui faire graver un DVD-R, et ce quel que soit le logiciel de gravure utilisé (Toast 7 ou utilitaire disque). Par contre, avec un graveur externe, ça marche.
Alors... Je vous ai lu et je me sens moins seule ! Le premier qui trouve prévient les autres !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

Les graveurs Matshita sont de la merde pure .
La voici la solution .

J'ai un Pioneer dans mon Mac mini et aucun souci , DVD-R ou DVD+R .


----------



## scoodyflo (12 Mars 2010)

Bonjour , j'ai depuis changé mon graveur. Le problème venait bien du lecteur. Le lecteur lisait mal les DVD et CD et la gravure ne fonctionnait pas bien.. jusqu'a  ce que TOAST ne trouve plus le graveur interne... J'ai donc racheté un graveur slim de 9 mm et depuis bonheur ...


----------



## introid (26 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
je n'avais jamais fait trop attention, mais je me rends compte que mon superdrive me refuse apparemment TOUS les medias de type reinscriptible, qu'ils soient vierges ou gravés, CDRW mais aussi DVD+ et - RW....:rose:
Il y a t'il une eventuelle mise a jour me permettant de regler le souci?
Ou bien je suis condamner au SAV...?
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h16 ----------

Pour info, j'ai fait pleins de recherches et j'ai trouvé la solution, elle est ici, je pense qu'elle pourra aider tout pleins de personnes!!!

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=323911&st=0&gopid=3243623&#entry3243623


----------



## scoodyflo (26 Mai 2010)

bonsoir , 

concernant la méthode du nettoyage de mon cote , cela n'a pas servi a grand chose ...  
je procede plus facilement un ouvrant directement le macbook pro puis le lecteur slim 9mm puis referme le tout  et testé de nouveau , aucun resultat ! Mais c'est bien de faire cette étape de nettoyage  
J'ai donc changer ce lecteur...


----------



## introid (26 Mai 2010)

Effectivement si au niveau hardware, le superdrive n'existait plus, cela devait venir du firmwaire ou bien un probleme hardware.
Dans mon cas, j'ai tenté, cela a fonctionné, c'est en faisant des tests que je me suis apercu que je n'arrivais plus a lire tous les types de disques reinscriptibles.
Je préfère éviter qu'on ouvre mon MBP, mais je vais faire des tests pousses, et si je vois que cela deconne a nouveau dans le court terme, je l'enverrais en reparation, mon Apple Care doit etre valable encore 15 jours:rateau:


----------



## scoodyflo (26 Mai 2010)

ne tardez pas trop alors !


----------



## introid (26 Mai 2010)

Pour?
Faire remplacer le lecteur ou faire mes tests?


----------



## scoodyflo (26 Mai 2010)

prenez le en charge avec votre Apple Care le plus rapidement possible.


----------



## introid (26 Mai 2010)

Eh bien en fait, apres le nettoyage, tout fonctionne à nouveau parfaitement j'ai l'impression, alors est-ce que cela vaut vraiment le coup?
Si cela se trouve, les gens pensent qu'on leur change leur drive alors qu'en fait, il est simplement nettoyé...


----------



## scoodyflo (26 Mai 2010)

Si c'était aussi simple que cela, malheureusement lorsque le firmware est en cause ... le nettoyage ne sert plus à grand-chose.. Jétais dans ce cas précis. 
Cela refonctionne chez vous*! C'est une bonne nouvelle


----------



## introid (26 Mai 2010)

Je comprends parfaitement.
Je trouve qu'il est vraiment important d'avoir une Apple Care tout de meme avec ce type de machine.


----------



## scoodyflo (26 Mai 2010)

C'est un parachute payant pouvant s'avère utile pour bien des personnes  
C'est la même chose avec la time machine sous 10.5 et 10.6 qui devient votre parachute de survie en cas de crash ou problème disque dur votre votre Mac.


----------



## introid (26 Mai 2010)

Je l'utilise souvent, j'ai un disque dur externe dedié pour timemachine, en cas de souci, cela pourra eviter bien des deconvenues


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

De toute manière , je crois qu'Apple n'utilise plus de mashidata (J'ai eu des graveurs DVD pioneer dans mon iMac et Mac mini de 2009/2010).


----------



## introid (26 Mai 2010)

Apple utilisera ce qui lui permettra de générer le plus de marge au final...


----------



## panotonik (5 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je m'ajoute à la longue liste des problemes de lecteur/graveur matshita !
J'ai ça dans mon macbook pro acheté début 2009 sur le Refurb:
MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-868 :

  Révision du programme interne :    KB19
  Interconnexion :    ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :    Oui (lecteur livré par Apple)
  Cache :    2048 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :    Oui
  CD gravables :    -R, -RW
  DVD gravables :    -R, -R DL, -RW, +R, +R DL, +RW
  Stratégies décriture :    CD-TAO, CD-SAO, DVD-DAO


Le problème, c'est qu'il ne lis absolument plus rien ! CD,DVD, Neuf, Gravé, etc il m'éjecte tout systématiquement. Est-ce que qqn pourrais me dire comment nettoyer la lentille et quels tests je pourrais faire pour vérifier si il est mort ou pas ? Ou si je dois me résoudre à le changer, vers quelles référence dois-je me tourner ??
Merci d'avance !


----------



## introid (5 Juin 2010)

Je te conseille deux solutions:
- la premiere est celle que j'ai lu et appliquée à savoir, pendre genre une carte vital et mettre un chiffon spécial lunette, tu tends bien le chiffon sur la carte et tu insères dans la fente (tu devrais entendre un bruit similaire à l'insertion d'un CD), mouvement latéral et ressortir le tout tout en maintenant le chiffon tendu
- la deuxième est certainement la plus simple, prendre un CD auto nettoyant avec la petite brossette intégrée, certainement moins chiant à faire.
Bonne chance!


----------



## panotonik (14 Juin 2010)

Ca marche !!!! Merci beaucoup !!!!!


----------



## introid (14 Juin 2010)

Super, je suis tres content pour toi!!
As-tu acheté un CD auto nettoyant ou bien as tu pris en action le coup du chiffon?


----------



## monvilain (18 Juin 2010)

Re-fonctionne pour moi avec le chiffon.  Nice...


----------



## introid (18 Juin 2010)

Comme quoi, ils ne sont pas si mauvais que ca et on peut les reparer pour pas cher!!


----------



## bonpat (30 Juillet 2010)

Et voilà, j'ai le même problème aussi avec cette daube de MATSHITA DVD-R  UJ-85J: impossible de graver quoi que ce soit. Je peux lire seulement. 

Je ne m'en étais pas servi pour graver depuis au moins un an... et bien entendu la garantie de mon MacBook Pro est morte il y a 6 mois... :hein:

Bref je vais essayer le nettoyage avant le "remplaçage"


----------



## introid (30 Juillet 2010)

Je suis presque que certains que ton problème sera résolu si tu fais correctement le nettoyage
Il est bien meilleur qu'on ne le dit au final


----------



## cedric88320 (8 Juillet 2011)

p { margin-bottom: 0.21cm; }  bonjour
 j'ai également un petit soucis pour graver un dvd mais il les lis tres bien...

 mon graveur marchais très bien et maintenant impossible de graver un DVD
 si j'utilise le finder il me dit: « Impossible de graver le disque car le périphérique na pas pu calibrer le niveau de puissance du laser pour le support »
 et quand j'utilise toast tutanium il me dit:  
 « le graveur à detecté un erreur
 sence key = medium error
 sence code = 0x73, 0x03 »
 j'ai déjà fait un reset de la nvram
 j'ai essayer avec des Ricoh et des TDK
 mon macbookpro et de décembre 2009
 Mac OS X 10.6.8
 proc 2,26 intel core 2duo
 2go 1067Mhz DDR3
 graveur: *MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-868 :*


 Révision du programme interne :	KB19
 Interconnexion :	ATAPI
 Gestion de la gravure :	Oui (lecteur livré par Apple)
 Cache :	2048 Ko
 Lecture de DVD :	Oui
 CD gravables :	-R, -RW
 DVD gravables :	-R, -R DL, -RW, +R, +R DL, +RW
 Stratégies décriture :	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, DVD-DAO


pitié ne me dite pas que mon graveur est deja mort...
merci de m'apporter un sollution si vous en connaissez une


Cédric


----------



## introid (8 Juillet 2011)

As-tu essayé de nettoyer ton simplement ton graveur déjà dans un premier temps?


----------



## bonpat (8 Juillet 2011)

> pitié ne me dite pas que mon graveur est déjà mort...
> merci de m'apporter un solution si vous en connaissez une


En tout cas, s'il n'est pas mort, le mien n'est jamais sorti de son coma :sick:

Je n'utilise plus que des clés USB à la place... :style:


----------



## annamaria (16 Novembre 2011)

Introid038 a dit:


> Je te conseille deux solutions:
> - la premiere est celle que j'ai lu et appliquée à savoir, pendre genre une carte vital et mettre un chiffon spécial lunette, tu tends bien le chiffon sur la carte et tu insères dans la fente (tu devrais entendre un bruit similaire à l'insertion d'un CD), mouvement latéral et ressortir le tout tout en maintenant le chiffon tendu
> - la deuxième est certainement la plus simple, prendre un CD auto nettoyant avec la petite brossette intégrée, certainement moins chiant à faire.
> Bonne chance!




WAW ça marche! 
Au moins pour la lecture, mon lecteur je l'avais enterré depuis des années! 
En plus je suis resté toujours à Tiger , et ça n'a presque jamais marché ...

HL-DT-ST DVDRW  GSA-S10N :

  Révision du programme interne :	AP09
  Interconnexion :	ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :	Oui (livraison/gestion par Apple)
  Cache :	2048 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :	Oui
  CD gravables :	-R, -RW
  DVD gravables :	-R, -R DL, -RW, +R, +RW, +R DL
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de CD :	Oui
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de DVD :	Oui
  Stratégies décriture :	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw, DVD-DAO
  Données :	Non


----------

